# Desert Eagle Jericho 941 Full Size Magazine Question



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi
I just got a Desert Eagle Jericho 941FS used with 3 mags, and I was told that you can also use Browning Hi Power, and CZ 75 Mags for them, is this true?


----------



## norseman (Feb 22, 2010)

B Brazier said:


> Hi
> I just got a Desert Eagle Jericho 941FS used with 3 mags, and I was told that you can also use Browning Hi Power, and CZ 75 Mags for them, is this true?


Hello. I have a 941, and the CZ mags fits in mine..¨' Don`t know about the other one


----------

